# Bargain Book Finds (June 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the May 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Falcon Guides has an excellent series of books called "Scenic Driving (place name) for various states and regions. I've used the paper versions for years as fine guidebooks when traveling, and recommend them. Several of the series are now on Kindle, and all but one of those have their price reduced to $3.82. Here's a link for Scenic Driving Utah:



There are several Kindle books in the series that also have their prices reduced, South Carolina, Arizona, New Mexico, and others. I'm not gonna link 'em all, but if you search Kindle books for "Scenic Driving" you will find them. Alas, the guide for Texas has not been reduced, and is still priced above ten bucks. I recommend these if you want to travel to the area of the book, and enjoy a lovely drive. (reposted from the May thread, where I thoughtlessly added it ten minutes before the thread was locked and retired!)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

$3.79


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents. Touched by AJ Aalto. 1st book in The Marnie Baranuik Files series.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

3.79 Diaries of an Urban Panther by Amanda Arista. 1st book in the series.



3.44 Demons are Forever, 1st book in Afterglow series.



3.44 Demons Are a Ghoul's Best Friend, 2nd book in Afterglow series.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Billy Boyle, by James R. Benn, currently $3.82

The first book in one of my favorite mystery series


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Billy Boyle, by James R. Benn, currently $3.82
> 
> The first book in one of my favorite mystery series


Note: This book was free some time back in a different edition. The ASIN is different and the other isn't offered any more. It had cover art more in the style of the rest of the series -- which you'll probably see in the "customers also bought" list.  I only mention this because, with a different ASIN, you can buy it again -- it won't show as you already owning it, if, perchance, you do. As do I.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note: This book was free some time back in a different edition. The ASIN is different and the other isn't offered any more. It had cover art more in the style of the rest of the series -- which you'll probably see in the "customers also bought" list.  I only mention this because, with a different ASIN, you can buy it again -- it won't show as you already owning it, if, perchance, you do. As do I.


Good point, I should have warned of this. I loved the original covers on this series, very pleasing and appropriate for the period. New covers are inferior, to my mind....


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

George Orwell's 1984 for $2.99


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The first book in Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series is only $2.99 right now! 


Also, Steve Martin's memoir, Born Standing Up is currently $2.99


And Tina Fey's Bossypants is $2.99


Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett's Good Omens is $2.99


Neil Gaiman's The Graveyard Book is on sale for $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Old Yeller, if you saw the movie and never read the book, this is your chance for just $1.99



Spoiler



The dog dies at the end.....


----------



## kelleigh_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

_Smitten_, new release from Lacey Weatherford is just 99 cents.

Smitten









Also,
The first in the series, Crush, is also just 99 cents right now.
Crush


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Collecting Himself: James Thurber on Writing and Writers, Humor, and Himself Currently 99 cents, but verify price

Not much Thurber on Kindle, but here is a taste.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Worst-Case Scenario Almanac: Great Outdoors

$1.99 at this posting


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Three of Jo Nesbø's books in his Harry Hole series are only $2.99 right now.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Ender's Game is only $1.99 right now!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

V.C. Andrew's Flowers in the Attic is on sale for $1.99 right now.


----------

